
Ask HN: Why is my post invisible? - throw_Af68c2g4
Hi,
I posted earlier about my company shutdown but it&#x27;s only visible to me.<p>Basically I just wanted a little discourse about failing whilst maintaining some anonymity and HN is where I hang out.<p>I used a throwaway because I want to remain anonymous at this point in time. I see throwaway&#x27;s used for these types of posts so I&#x27;m guessing that that is not the reason.
======
JPLeRouzic
Hi, Your two posts were invisible for most other people because they are
"dead" and "dead" posts are invisible in HN's default settings.

I think (not sure) that it is because it has been downvoted. I do not know
why. Maybe because it is difficult to comment as there is no context.

I could see both posts because I like to watch dead posts (an option in HN's
profile).

------
brudgers
If it matters, ask the moderators using the |Contact| link at the bottom of
the page.

